# Broadcom 802.11n wifi network adapter randomly gets limited connectivity and freezes



## Madvillainh (Mar 1, 2013)

I'm having a really annoying problem which is making my laptop almost unusable and a hassle to use. After a while of my laptop being on, my wireless network adapter will suddenly get "limited connectivity", won't connect to the internet but will still get the router.

Every single Xirrus test fails.

Disabling and enabling it will cause my computer to freeze, requiring a restart. The same with troubleshooting. The only thing which fixes this is a fresh reboot, however it then occurs again within the hour.

Sometimes the entire adapter will randomly just disable itself, and the computer will completely freeze, meaning I have to press the power on/off.

Apart from having to reboot, what also seems to work is disabling the wifi from PC Settings, putting the computer to sleep, then awaking it and turning wifi back on.

I've tried flushing my dns, registering it, renewing and releasing. All those things.

*Specs:*

Samsung RV511 (i5) notebook from around 2010
4GB RAM, Intel(R)Core(TM) i5 CPU M [email protected] 2.67GHz

Came with Windows 7 64bit installed, issue began on this.
I installed Windows 8 64bit Pro a month ago, did not reset settings. Problem persists
Broadcom 802.11n wireless network adapter
Device ID 4727
Driver date: 13/03/2012
Driver: 5.100.245.20

It's the latest driver. I keep uninstalling the driver and installing random ones from 2006, 2011 etc however the same problem persists.

I've tried uninstalling and just rebooting, but problem comes back after a while.

*This is my IP config when the adapter can't find a connection*:
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Stefan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zangara-RV511
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a143:bcea:fcc0:e5e7%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 March 2013 00:28:59
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 March 2013 00:29:03
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301996977
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-38-BD-35-E8-11-32-1D-21-66

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-F8-DC-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-1D-21-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:30c1:13b1:3f57:fffb(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::30c1:13b1:3f57:fffb%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 469762048
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-38-BD-35-E8-11-32-1D-21-66

NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Stefan>

*This is what it looks like when I restart and it's working again:*
Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Stefan>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zangara-RV511
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a143:bcea:fcc0:e5e7%18(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.4(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 02 March 2013 00:56:51
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 03 March 2013 00:56:58
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 301996977
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-38-BD-35-E8-11-32-1D-21-66

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-F8-DC-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-1D-21-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 12:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:9d38:953c:875:2a92:3f57:fffb(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::875:2a92:3f57:fffb%16(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.Home:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Stefan>

And this event/error seems to be appearing in my Events log.

"Your computer was not assigned an address from the network (by the DHCP Server) for the Network Card with network address 0x001BB1A80E96. The following error occurred: 0x79. Your computer will continue to try and obtain an address on its own from the network address (DHCP) server." DHCP-Client

Massive guess, something wrong with my DHCP or DNS? I've tried assigning fixed DNS addresses, this didn't work.

And I always get this one constantly:

"Failed to schedule Software Protection service for re-start at 2113-02-08T21:58:11Z. Error Code: 0x80041316" Security-SPP

It won't let me ping google.com or any other website.

I hope this is enough information.

Can anyone help me?


----------



## Madvillainh (Mar 1, 2013)

Allow me to post the tests again, I have just reran them just in case to make sure they are accurate.

*When it works:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Stefan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zangara-RV511
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::707a:5b5:776:2968%21(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 April 2013 10:33:55
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 April 2013 10:34:03
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 452991921
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-38-BD-35-E8-11-32-1D-21-66

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-F8-DC-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-1D-21-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


C:\Users\Stefan>Ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=1ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=3ms TTL=64
Reply from 192.168.0.1: bytes=32 time=2ms TTL=64

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 1ms, Maximum = 3ms, Average = 2ms

C:\Users\Stefan>Ping google.com

Pinging google.com [173.194.34.99] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 173.194.34.99: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=57
Reply from 173.194.34.99: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=57
Reply from 173.194.34.99: bytes=32 time=49ms TTL=57
Reply from 173.194.34.99: bytes=32 time=48ms TTL=57

Ping statistics for 173.194.34.99:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 48ms, Maximum = 49ms, Average = 48ms

C:\Users\Stefan>Ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=143ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=129ms TTL=51
Reply from 209.183.226.152: bytes=32 time=128ms TTL=51

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 4, Lost = 0 (0% loss),
Approximate round trip times in milli-seconds:
Minimum = 128ms, Maximum = 143ms, Average = 132ms



















*When it doesn't work:*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.2.9200]
(c) 2012 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\Stefan>ipconfig /all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Zangara-RV511
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : Home

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 14:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Wi-Fi Direct Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Local Area Connection* 13:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft Hosted Network Virtual Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter WiFi:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : Home
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom 802.11n Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-A8-0E-96
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::707a:5b5:776:2968%21(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.9(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : 25 April 2013 10:33:55
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : 26 April 2013 10:34:03
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 452991921
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-18-38-BD-35-E8-11-32-1D-21-66

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.0.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Bluetooth Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Bluetooth Device (Personal Area Network)
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1B-B1-F8-DC-FC
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : E8-11-32-1D-21-66
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

C:\Users\Stefan>ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.9: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 1, Lost = 3 (75% loss),

C:\Users\Stefan>ping google.com
Ping request could not find host google.com. Please check the name and try again
.

C:\Users\Stefan>ping 209.183.226.152

Pinging 209.183.226.152 with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 192.168.0.9: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.
Reply from 192.168.0.9: Destination host unreachable.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 209.183.226.152:
Packets: Sent = 4, Received = 2, Lost = 2 (50% loss),

C:\Users\Stefan>Ping 192.168.0.1

Pinging 192.168.0.1 with 32 bytes of data:
Request timed out.
Request timed out.

Ping statistics for 192.168.0.1:
Packets: Sent = 2, Received = 0, Lost = 2 (100% loss),
C:\Users\Stefan>


























Info:
I use Microsoft Security Essentials. I think I may have had a trial version of McCafee a long while back, which has been uninstalled.

Router: It's a Sky Broadband Sagecom router, however I am the only one to experience this problem and also I experience the same issue at work with a different router.


----------



## Madvillainh (Mar 1, 2013)

SSID is SKY459DD.


----------



## Stancestans (Apr 26, 2009)

I would say there is something running, probably some (filter) driver, service or program that interferes with network connectivity. You mentioned Mcafee. One way of tracing the culprit is by performing a clean boot. Run <b>msconfig</b> and then disable all non-microsoft services and disable all startup entries, then reboot and see if this problem persists.


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

In addition please check these services are started and set to automatic unless otherwise stated go to start>control panel>administrative Tasks>Services

• COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
• Computer Browser is set to manual does not have to be started
• DHCP Client
• DNS Client
• Network Connections
• Network Location Awareness
• Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
• Server
• TCP/IP Netbios helper
• Wired Autoconfig is set to manual(wired ethernet connections only and only started when an ethrnet cable is connected to the computer and router)
• Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only)
• WLAN AutoConfig ( Vista/7 wireless configurations only)
• Workstation

Try running the removal tool for Mcafee below:
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee products using the Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR)

Test the computer using a wired(ethernet) connection to the router and let us know whether you have internet connectivity.


----------



## sedgeh10 (Feb 3, 2015)

Hi im having this problem now andnits begun to really effect my work. Any help would be hugely appreciated!


----------



## TheCyberMan (Jun 25, 2011)

This is an old thread and willnow be closed.

sedge10 creatr your own thread ypu should not ask for help in another thread created by someone else.


----------

